# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب د. رضا محمود العبد >  السيرة الذاتية

## د. رضا محمود العبد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يطيب لي أن أرفق للأعضاء والزوار الكرام بالمنتدى السيرة الذاتية أدناه 

مع خالص احترامي وتقديري



*السيرة الذاتية*


*البيانات الشخصية:*
*الاسم: د. رضا محمود العبد إبراهيم*
*العنوان في المملكة العربية السعودية : حي النخيل الغربي – شمال جامعة الملك سعود – أمام مسجد الثنيان – مخرج 2 الطريق الدائري الشمالي – الرياض.*
*البريد الالكتروني: reda_elabd@yahoo.fr*
*الوظيفة: مدرس بقسم القانون المدني بكلية الحقوق – جامعة المنوفية.*
*الوظيفة الحالية: أستاذ مساعد بقسم القانون المدني – كلية الأنظمة والعلوم السياسية – جامعة الملك سعود*

*المؤهلات العلمية:*
*1-* *ليسانس حقوق جامعة المنوفية 1991م بتقدير عام جيد جيداً.*
*2-* *دبلوم الدراسات العليا في القانون العام- حقوق القاهرة 1992م بتقدير عام جيد.*
*3-* *دبلوم الدراسات العليا في القانون الخاص- حقوق القاهرة 1993م بتقدير عام جيد.*
*4-* *درجة الدكتوراه في القانون من جامعة نانت* *( Nantes )**بفرنسا تحت عنوان:*
*L'indemnisation des victims d'accidents de la circulation . Analyse en droit* *è**gyptien* *à* *la lumi**è**re du droit fran**ç**ais.*

*"تعويض ضحايا حوادث السير" دراسة تحليلية في القانون المصري على ضوء القانون الفرنسي" في 17/9/2001م بتقدير مشرف جداً مع تهنئة لجنة الحكم على الرسالة:* *"Tr**è**s honorable avec f**é**licitations du jury"*



*التدرج الوظيفي:*

*-* *معيد بقسم القانون المدني بكلية الحقوق – جامعة المنوفية اعتباراً من 16/11/1991م.*
*-* *مدرس مساعد بقسم القانون المدني بكلية الحقوق – جامعة المنوفية اعتباراً من 2/4/1994م.*
*-* *مدرس بقسم القانون المدني بكلية الحقوق – جامعة المنوفية اعتباراً من 25/11/2001م بقرار رئيس الجامعة رقم (1031) بتاريخ 5/12/2001م.*


*الإنتاج العلمي:*

*أولاً: الكتب العامة:*

*1-* *إثبات الالتزام في المواد المدنية والتجارية 2002/2003م بالاشتراك مع الأستاذ الدكتور/ حمدي عبد الرحمن.*
*2-* *أحكام عقد الإيجار في القانون المدني وقوانين إيجار الأماكن 2005/2006م بالاشتراك مع الأستاذ الدكتور/ السيد عيد نايل.*
*3-* *شرح أحكام قانون العمل الجديد الصادر بالقانون 12 لسنة 2003 الجزء الأول بالاشتراك مع السيد الأستاذ الدكتور/ حمدي عبد الرحمن 2005/2006م.*
*4-* *عقد البيع بالاشتراك مع السيد الأستاذ الدكتور/ أيمن إبراهيم العشماوي 2004/2005م.*
*5-* *الأحكام العامة للتأمين بالاشتراك مع السيد الأستاذ الدكتور/ حمدي عبد الرحمن 2004/2005م.*
*6-* *مقدمة القانون المدني، والحقوق والمراكز القانونية بالاشتراك مع السيد الأستاذ الدكتور/ حمدي عبد الرحمن 2003/2004م.*


*الأبحاث والمقالات المتخصصة:*

*(أ) باللغة العربية*
*1- تعويض ضحايا حوادث المرور بين تأمين المسئولية ونظام التأمين المباشر، بحث مقدم إلى ندوة السلامة المرورية (الجوانب الفنية والقانونية لحوادث المرور) الذي عقد برحاب جامعة الشارقة بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة في الفترة من 13 : 15 مارس 2006م.*
*2- نحو نظرة جديدة لمفهوم رابطة السببية في مجال المسئولية عن حوادث المرور، بحث منشور في مجلة البحوث القانونية والاقتصادية التي تصدرها كلية الحقوق جامعة المنوفية العدد 26 أكتوبر 2004م.*
*3- مدى كفاية تأمين المسئولية في مجال تعويض ضحايا حوادث المرور، بحث منشور في مجلس البحوث القانونية والاقتصادية التي تصدرها كلية الحقوق- جامعة المنوفية العدد 24 أكتوبر 2004م.*

*(ب) باللغة الفرنسية:*

*1- La notion victime par ricochet en droit* *é**gyptien*
*بحث منشور في مجلة البحوث القانونية والاقتصادية تصدرها كلية الحقوق جامعة المنوفية العدد 24 أكتوبر 2003م.*
*2- La controverse sur la liceit**é** de l'assurance en droit musulman*
*بحث منشور في مجلة البحوث القانونية والاقتصادية التي تصدرها كلية الحقوق جامعة المنوفية العدد 24 أكتوبر 2003م.*
*3- La r**é**parathion des dommages corporels en droit musulman* 
*بحث منشور في مجلة البحوث القانونية والاقتصادية التي تصدرها كلية الحقوق جامعة المنوفية العدد 25 أكتوبر 2004م.*
*4- L'indemnisaion des victims d'accidents de la circulation Analyes en driot* *é**gyptien* *à** la lumi**è**re du droit fran**ç**ais*
*رسالة دكتوراه جامعة نانت* *Nantes* *بفرنسا سنة 2001 ونشرت في فرنسا عن طريق دار النشر الفرنسية:*
*Atelier National de R**é**production des Th**è**ses de Lille, Th**è**ses* *à** la carte*
*تحت رقم:* *02** /**3640. 36889* 

*الدورات التدريبية التي حصل عليها:*

*1-* *دورة إعداد المعلم الجامعي بكلية التربية جامعة المنوفية 1994م.*
*2-* *دورة أخلاقيات وآداب المهنة في الفترة من 28 : 27 /9/2004 ضمن برنامج تنمية قدرات أعضاء هيئة التدريس والقيادات بجامعة المنوفية.*
*3-* *دورة أساليب البحث العلمي في الفترة من 21 : 23 /12/2004 ضمن برنامج تنمية قدرات أعضاء هيئة التدريس والقيادات بجامعة المنوفية.*
*4-* *دورة مهارات التفكير في الفترة من 3 : 5/1/2005 ضمن برنامج تنمية قدرات أعضاء هيئة التدريس والقيادات بجامعة المنوفية.*
*5-* *دورة المهارات الإدارية في الفترة من 9 : 11 /1/2005 ضمن برنامج تنمية قدرات أعضاء هيئة التدريس والقيادات بجامعة المنوفية.*
*6-* *مهمة علمية بحثية على نفقة جامعة المنوفية بجامعة نانت بفرنسا في الفترة من 16 يوليو 2005 وحتى 29 سبتمبر 2005م.*
*7-* *دورة حاسب آلي مكثفة بمركز الخدمة العامة بجامعة المنوفية في الفترة من 8-28 مارس 2006 بتقدير ممتاز.*
*8-* *دورة تصميم المقرر في الفترة من 9/7 حتى 11/7/2006م.*
*9-* *دورة تقييم التدريس في الفترة من 16/7 وحتى 18/7/2006م.*
*10-* *دورة توكيد الجودة والاعتماد في الفترة من 24 : 26 يوليو 2006 ضمن برنامج تنمية قدرات أعضاء هيئة التدريس والقيادات بجامعة المنوفية.*


*الخبرات العلمية:*

*المواد التي قام بتدريسها:*
*1-* *قانون الإثبات للفرقة الثانية كلية الحقوق بشبين الكوم في العام الجامعي 2001/2002م.*
*2-* *أحكام عقد الإيجار للفرقة الثالثة كلية الحقوق بشبين الكوم في العام الجامعي 2002/2003م.*
*3-* *قانون العمل للفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق بشبين الكوم في العام الجامعي 2003/2004م.*
*نظرية الحق للفرقة الأولى كلية الحقوق فرع مدينة السادات في العام الجامعي 2003/2004م.*
*4-* *مادة تشريعات المقرر على الفرقة الأولى بكلية السياحة والفنادق بمدينة السادات للعام الجامعي 2003/2004م.*
*5-* *مبادئ القانون المقررة على الفرقة الأولى بكلية السياحة والفنادق بمدينة السادات للعام الجامعي 2003/2004م.*
*6-* *مادة حقوق الإنسان المقررة على طلاب الفرقة الأولى بكلية الهندسة الإلكترونية بمدينة منوف للعام الجامعي 2004/2005م.*
*7-* *مادة الأحوال الشخصية المقررة على طلاب الفرقة الأولى بكلية الحقوق بشبين الكوم للعام الجامعي 2004/2005م.*
*8-* *مبادئ الإثبات المقررة على طلاب الفرقة الثانية بكلية الحقوق فرع مدينة السادات للعام الجامعي 2004/2005م.*
*9-* *أحكام عقد البيع المقررة على الفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق بشبين الكوم للعام الجامعي 2004/2005م.*
*10-* *الأحكام العامة للتأمين المقرر على الفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق بشبين الكوم للعام الجامعي 2004/2005م.*
*11-* *المدخل لدراسة علم القانون للفرقة الأولى كلية التجارة – جامعة المنوفية للعام الجامعي 2004/2005م.*
*12-* *المدخل للعلوم القانونية الفرقة الأولى كلية الحقوق جامعة المنوفية – فرع مدينة السادات 2005 / 2006* 
*13-* *قانون العمل للفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنوفية بشبين الكوم 2005 / 2006.*
*14-* *أحكام عقد الإيجار للفرقة الثالثة كلية الحقوق جامعة المنوفية بشبين الكوم 2005 / 2006.*
*15-* مادة مبادئ القانون المقررة على الفرقة الأولى بكلية السياحة والفنادق جامعة المنوفية فرع مدينة السادات 2005 / 2006.

المواد التي قام بتدريسها العام 1427/1428هجرية بجامعة الملك سعود:

1- مقرر 101 نظم : مبادئ القانون ( عدة شعب )
2- مقرر 321 نظم : نظامي العمل والتأمينات الاجتماعية (شعبة واحدة)

المواد التي قام بتدريسها العام 1428/ 1429 هجرية بجامعة الملك سعود:

3- مقرر 101 نظم : مبادئ القانون ( عدة شعب )
4- مقرر 431 نظم : العقود المدنية (شعبة واحدة)
5- مقرر 321 نظم : نظامي العمل والتأمينات الاجتماعية (شعبة واحدة)

المواد التي يقوم بتدريسها العام 1429/ 1430 هجرية بجامعة الملك سعود:
6- مقرر 101 نظم : مبادئ القانون ( شعبتان ).
7- مقرر 321 نظم : نظامي العمل والتأمينات الاجتماعية (شعبة واحدة)




الخبرات الإدارية بجامعة المنوفية - جمهورية مصر العربية:

*1-* *رائد اللجنة الفنية باتحاد الطلاب بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنوفية 2002/2003م.*
*2-* *رائد لجنة الأسر والاتحادات الطلابية بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنوفية 2003/2004م.*
*3-* *رائد لجنة الأسر والاتحادات الطلابية بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنوفية 2004/2005م.*
*4-* *رائد لجنة الأسر والاتحادات الطلابية بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنوفية 2005/2006م.*
*5-* *رائد اللجنة الفنية باتحاد الطلاب بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنوفية 2005/2006م.*
*6-* *عضو لجنة خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنوفية.*
*7-* *عضو لجنة شئون المكتبات بكلية الحقوق - جامعة المنوفية.*

*الخبرات الإدارية بجامعة الملك سعود – المملكة العربية السعودية:*

*-* *مستشار بمكتب الأستاذ الدكتور / علي بن سعيد الغامدي وكيل جامعة الملك سعود للتبادل المعرفي ونقل التقنية.*
*-* *رئيس وحدة الشئون القانونية بوكالة الجامعة للتبادل المعرفي ونقل التقنية، تحت إشراف الأستاذ الدكتور / علي بن سعيد الغامدي وكيل الجامعة للتبادل المعرفي ونقل التقنية.*
*-* *مدير برنامج التعاون العربي، والذي تم دمجه مع برنامج التوأمة العلمية العالمية، ضمن البرامج التطويرية التي أطلقتها جامعة الملك سعود، تحت إشراف الأستاذ الدكتور / علي بن سعيد الغامدي وكيل الجامعة للتبادل المعرفي ونقل التقنية.*
*-* *شارك في وضع لائحة برنامج الكراسي البحثية، الذي أطلقته جامعة الملك سعود تحت إشراف الأستاذ الدكتور / علي بن سعيد الغامدي وكيل الجامعة للتبادل المعرفي ونقل التقنية.*
*-* *شارك في استقطاب العديد من الكفاءات العربية ضمن برنامج الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز العالمي للمنح البحثية المتميزة، أحد البرامج التطويرية التي أطلقتها جامعة الملك سعود.*
*-* *شارك في إستقطاب العديد من الكفاءات العربية ضمن برنامج إستقطاب الأساتذة والباحثين المتميزين، أحد البرامج التطويرية التي أطلقتها جامعة الملك سعود.*

*عضوية اللجان الأكاديمية والإدارية:*

*أولا: على مستوى قسم القانون المدني:*
*-* *منسق الجداول بقسم القانون المدني كلية الأنظمة والعلوم السياسية جامعة الملك سعود إعتباراً من الفصل الدراسي الثاني للعام الجامعي 1427 - 1428 وحتى الآن.*
*-* *عضو لجنة التقويم والاعتماد الأكاديمي كلية الأنظمة والعلوم السياسية جامعة الملك سعود ممثلا لقسم القانون المدني إعتباراً من الفصل الدراسي الثاني للعام الجامعي 1427 - 1428 وحتى الآن.*
*-* *مقرر لجنة مشروع الماجستير بقسم القانون المدني كلية الأنظمة والعلوم السياسية جامعة الملك سعود إعتباراً من الفصل الدراسي الثاني1427 - 1428 إلى نهاية الفصل الدراسي الاول للعام الجامعي 1428 – 1429.*
*-* *مقرر لجنة التدريب والندوات والاتصال العلمي اعتباراً من الفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الجامعي 1428 – 1429.*
*-* *عضو لجنة متابعة الدراسات العليا اعتباراً من الفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الجامعي 1428 – 1429.*
*-* *عضو لجنة المنهجية اعتباراً من الفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الجامعي 1428 – 1429.*



*ثانيا: على مستوى كلية الأنظمة والعلوم السياسية:*

*-* *عضو لجنة تنسيق الجداول التدريسية بقسم القانون كلية العلوم الإدارية جامعة الملك سعود في الفصل الدراسي الأول 1427 – 1428.* 
*-* *عضو لجنة المكتبة بقسم القانون كلية العلوم الإدارية جامعة الملك سعود في الفصل الدراسي الأول 1427 - 1428.* 
*-* *منسق الجداول الدراسية لقسمي القانون المدني والقانون التجاري بكلية الأنظمة والعلوم السياسية اعتبارا من الفصل الدراسي الثاني للعام 1429-1430هـ.*
*-* *عضو إدارة الجودة بكلية الأنظمة والعلوم السياسية، اعتباراً من الفصل الدراسي الثاني للعام الجامعي 1428 – 1429.*
*-* *عضو لجنة موقع الكلية على البوابة الالكترونية بالجامعة، إحدى اللجان الإدارية بكلية الأنظمة والعلوم السياسية اعتبارا من العام الجامعي 1429-1430.*
*-* *عضو لجنة الإشراف على برامج تطوير كلية الأنظمة والعلوم السياسية اعتبارا من العام الجامعي 1429-1430.*
*-* *المنسق العام لبرنامج المحامي الزائر أولى فعاليات برنامج تواصل أحد البرامج التطويرية التي أطلقتها كلية الأنظمة والعلوم السياسية* 
*-* *رائد النشاط الرياضي بكلية الأنظمة والعلوم السياسية اعتباراً من العام الجامعي 1428 – 1429 وحتى الآن.*

----------


## شاهيناز

سجل مشرف جدا يا دكتور / رضا 
موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية   :Smile:

----------


## mabroukkhiralla

*[read] 
بالتوفيق دائماً يادكتور رضا .............. وترجع بالسلامه ان شاء الله مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى
[/read]*

----------


## سمر

والله ياريت من الاخوة التكرم بوضع كل شي عن الاستاذالفاضل صلاح فوزي والاستاذاحمدزاهر والاستاذالسيد عبدالخالق كما احب ان اشيرالى ان موظفين الدراسات العليا بالكلية من ارقى الاعضاء مقارنة بالجامعات الاخرى ودائما المنصورةالى الامام باذن الله يارب

----------


## حازم عطاالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نحن سعداء بتواجد سعادتكم دكتور / رضا العبد معنا في المنتدى 
نتطلع لمشاركاتكم القيمة والتي ستثري المنتدى 
خالص تحياتي

----------


## اسماعيل ثروت

سجل مشرف يا دكتور رضا اتمنى انى اكون زي حضرتك فى يوم من الايام

----------


## ymy

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك استاذى د / رضا العبد .
كم انا سعيده فانا من تلاميذك فى جامعه المنوفية والان اقوم بالتحضير 
وفقك الله اينما كنت ودامت عليك وعلى ذويك نعمة الصحة والاسلام .
حفظك الله .... امين ....

----------

